# The Great Escape!!!



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago, I awoke one morning to discover my casement window screen was hanging all askew from my front window!!! I've had the air on most of the summer, but it was a cool night & I decided to open the windows to air the place out. Obviously the cats had knocked it out of the frame.

I noticed a cat sitting on my driveway, another here, another there!!! Everywhere I looked there were cats & kittens!!! Picture it! Each time I'd catch one & put it inside, another would leap through the open window to join the chaos...39 cats & kittens...dashing & leaping around...it was like watching Ben or Willard, except the players were cats instead of rats!!!

Finally got every one accounted for, but it's given the little stinkers a yearning for the great oudoors & it's now a constant battle to keep them from running out the open door.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Oy, my biggest fear is that alllllll of mine will get outside somehow! Thankfully the house is fairly well kitty proofed for escapees!


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

My! Oh! My! How many do you actually have? I was trying to figure if you had 39 or if some of them just kept getting out. :lol: Although I'm sure you were shocked and frustrated ....it would have made a great cartoon I think. I just can't imagine your shock, not to mention the thought of so many cats wanting out now. Out of my 3, only Wallace wants to get out. He's always trying to get out and he's only one cat! He's smart about it too. Well, let's hope your cats forget their escapade and settle down. Good luck!


----------



## Birdbrain (Apr 29, 2005)

I did have 39 at the time...that's the highest number I've fostered at once...I'm at 30 or so now...They come & they go...a large number of kittens have been adopted to quality homes. Even some adults have gotten lucky in going to good forever homes! I think that I've posted pictures of only 60% of the cats that I've actually cared for in my home.

Hey TxnKats! How many do you have in total?


----------

